# House Hunt Begins



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, here we go, the first serious step, I just need to remember self control and no signing on dotted lines. Four weeks ago my wife and daughter were booked in for a week at Puerto Banus (not my choice) as I was to stay at home and look after our poorly retriever Woody, sadly he had to be put to sleep three weeks ago.  

I decided to join them and booked a ticket, last week we extended the week to a fortnight and have booked up hotels for the second week in areas we are interested in.

So after PB where we will look at a few local areas we will head for Conil de la Frontera for a couple of days, then on to Ronda, Lake Vinuela and Torrox to cover Axarquia. I was also thinking of looking around the Antequera area but not the town.

Is there any places in those area you would recommend we check out?

Cheers
Roy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Well, here we go, the first serious step, I just need to remember self control and no signing on dotted lines. Four weeks ago my wife and daughter were booked in for a week at Puerto Banus (not my choice) as I was to stay at home and look after our poorly retriever Woody, sadly he had to be put to sleep three weeks ago.
> 
> I decided to join them and booked a ticket, last week we extended the week to a fortnight and have booked up hotels for the second week in areas we are interested in.
> 
> ...


As has been said many times before, it depends what you're looking for. It would be too hot and arid for me I think down there, for example.
Anyway, enjoy yourselves and have fun looking around!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Roy. I'm not familiar with those areas either, so can't help you out. But I just want to say I'm so sorry to hear you had to put Woody to sleep.  My 17-1/2-year-old Yorkie Poo passed away on Saturday of old age. She's my X's, but we shared her. I hope you're okay. I'm grieving with you. At times like this, it's helpful to believe in Doggy Heaven. 

Best of luck with your house hunt!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Roy. I'm not familiar with those areas either, so can't help you out. But I just want to say I'm so sorry to hear you had to put Woody to sleep.  My 17-1/2-year-old Yorkie Poo passed away on Saturday of old age. She's my X's, but we shared her. I hope you're okay. I'm grieving with you. At times like this, it's helpful to believe in Doggy Heaven.
> 
> Best of luck with your house hunt!


Thanks AllHeart and sorry to hear of your loss, Woody was 13 3/4 really miss him still.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Roy C said:


> Thanks AllHeart and sorry to hear of your loss, Woody was 13 3/4 really miss him still.


Thank you. 

That's an old age for a golden retriever. You must have spoiled him.  Is that Woody in your avatar?

What do you think about Pesky Wesky's suggestion to say what you're looking for? I think that's a great suggestion, so that people can steer you in the right direction. Like, are you looking for an expat community, a lot of museums, schools, by the seaside, a certain kind of neighbourhood, public transit, lots of restaurants, certain employment, picturesque, a lot of nature around you, etc.? The more specific you are, the more people can help you out.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Roy C said:


> Well, here we go, the first serious step, I just need to remember self control and no signing on dotted lines. Four weeks ago my wife and daughter were booked in for a week at Puerto Banus (not my choice) as I was to stay at home and look after our poorly retriever Woody, sadly he had to be put to sleep three weeks ago.
> 
> I decided to join them and booked a ticket, last week we extended the week to a fortnight and have booked up hotels for the second week in areas we are interested in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks PW, AH & GC , sorry I should have been a bit more specific my attention to detail isn't great. 
So, PB we won't be looking at living there just chose that for a holiday week originally for my daughter and wife but will be ok now as a base to look at Estepona, Alhaurin El Grande, Coin, La Duquesa and Casares areas. Then along to look at Cadiz and on. We are actually quite open in our search, we were originally thinking inland but I think closer to the coast might be favourite even though we will look inland as prices are usually better. We will not be working and our daughter will be staying in the UK. Things that are important is some expats around but not a predominantly expat area, good healthcare nearby so not too far from a large town I suppose and somewhere we might be able to get involved with groups. The edge of a town or village might be good, my wife doesn't fancy the campo I would however that's a no goer. I think this is why we need to travel about and look, I was just wondering if there was any cracking little towns or villages we should visit.
Thanks
Roy

Yes AH that is Woody.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Roy C said:


> Thanks PW, AH & GC , sorry I should have been a bit more specific my attention to detail isn't great.
> So, PB we won't be looking at living there just chose that for a holiday week originally for my daughter and wife but will be ok now as a base to look at Estepona, Alhaurin El Grande, Coin, La Duquesa and Casares areas. Then along to look at Cadiz and on. We are actually quite open in our search, we were originally thinking inland but I think closer to the coast might be favourite even though we will look inland as prices are usually better. We will not be working and our daughter will be staying in the UK. Things that are important is some expats around but not a predominantly expat area, good healthcare nearby so not too far from a large town I suppose and somewhere we might be able to get involved with groups. The edge of a town or village might be good, my wife doesn't fancy the campo I would however that's a no goer. I think this is why we need to travel about and look, I was just wondering if there was any cracking little towns or villages we should visit.
> Thanks
> Roy
> ...


Well, that's one cute Woody in your avatar! 

I'm not familiar with any of the areas that you're speaking of, so I can't offer advice, but perhaps this will help....

Before you go on your scouting trip, you can prepare through the internet. You can go to Google Images and see pictures of all the towns you're going to. You can also go to Google Maps and click on the satellite version to get pictures of where you're going, and do walk abouts anywhere you want. Also in Google Maps, in the map option you can see where things are located. That would be good for looking for where the hospitals and clinics are located, as well as all else the town has to offer. As far as finding out if there are groups, you can search for those as well on the internet. As far as finding out how many expats there are, often you can find that out through searching the net for the % of foreigners for the town. Something else that can help is to go to the website of the town hall (ayuntamiento) for the town you're looking at. There's typically lots of information about facilities, festivities, transportation, history of the town, maps, museums, galleries...all kinds of stuff. Wikipedia for the towns are also a great source of all kinds of information.

It might save you time to do this internet research first, because your research might rule out some places and make others more appealing to you - where you want to focus more of your energies in your travels. I wish I could help more, but I just don't know a lot about Spain and haven't seen much yet. I hope that helps.

I'd love to hear about your travels, in what you see and think of these places, so that I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Woody. The loss of individual pets never leaves you. 

In 2008, we lost our Yorkie, aged 17 years. We were still in the UK, at that time. We waited until moving to Spain, in 2013, before getting another dog.

We now have a Spanish chihuahua who is 2 years old. He came to us when 7 weeks old. I couldn't bear to get another Yorkie, for obvious reasons - but this breed is definitely challenging  I love him completely, though. After all, my children have different personalities !!

The very best of luck with your home search  We are currently renting a house in La Cala - but looking to move to one storey accommodation, in the same area and, currently, weighing up the pros & cons of inland versus beach town etc..

Inland is so much cheaper, both rental & to buy. We have looked at some lovely properties. However, there were no local bus services or shops, within walking distance.

In our family, my husband is the sole driver - but local services such as those are very important....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Something I would familiarize myself with is exactly what type of property you are after. There are two main types that are built either on rustic or urban land. If you choose a house on rustic land then there are various restrictions based on what class of land it is, how large the plot size is and just what you are able to legally do on the land etc....
So I would research that option and see just what the deal is in that region and decide on what you are comfortable with.

Another things is as mentioned above the internet is your friend, more so than most agents and to save a bunch of hassle it is a good idea to identify first the houses you want to see and then to check a little online. 
If you use a site like goolzoom.es(similar to google maps but with various overlay options) you will be able to at least check the catastro on a house you are interested in and this will tell you straight away if the house is on rustic or urban land and it will also show you what part of the house or buildings has been registered to pay tax. 

It's not a perfect screening tool but if you find a rustic house that is not down as paying any tax or is registered as a shed and not a house etc... then it is likely going to be a legal nightmare to fix if it's fixable at all.

We learned this the hard way as despite telling agents you don't want to see any rustic or illegal properties some of them would still waste 3 hours of yours and their day by showing you nothing but illegal rustic houses so we quickly decided that vetting the properties first was a much better idea.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Roy C said:


> Thanks PW, AH & GC , sorry I should have been a bit more specific my attention to detail isn't great.
> So, PB we won't be looking at living there just chose that for a holiday week originally for my daughter and wife but will be ok now as a base to look at Estepona, Alhaurin El Grande, Coin, La Duquesa and Casares areas. Then along to look at Cadiz and on. We are actually quite open in our search, we were originally thinking inland but I think closer to the coast might be favourite even though we will look inland as prices are usually better. We will not be working and our daughter will be staying in the UK. Things that are important is some expats around but not a predominantly expat area, good healthcare nearby so not too far from a large town I suppose and somewhere we might be able to get involved with groups. The edge of a town or village might be good, my wife doesn't fancy the campo I would however that's a no goer. I think this is why we need to travel about and look, I was just wondering if there was any cracking little towns or villages we should visit.
> Thanks
> Roy
> ...


Conil is very popular with the Spanish for beach holidays. Big sandy beaches, quite pretty but it was absolutely heaving when I was there several years ago. Just inland is Vejar de la Frontera which is a lovely white village perched on top of a hill. Definitely worth checking out if you are in that area. I can't say much more as it's not really my neck of the woods.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Sorry to hear about Woody, its a harsh thing to deal with when we lose our best friends.

I don't know the areas you are looking at but have been through the house hunt. Try and give it as much time as you can as we realised what we wanted by looking at lots and then realising the things that were important to us. You can get carried away when you first see lovely properties particularly rural ones but need to really consider the practicalities of living in the house and all that goes along with it. We started with houses with solar power and water depositos and ended up on the edge of a village with mains services and wifi. I guess there will always be something to compromise on but if there are essentials for you try and remember them when viewing and making decisions. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And you're looking to rent or buy?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And you're looking to rent or buy?


Hi Pesky, we'll be looking to buy.

Thanks all for the great responses and advice and kind words about Woody. It is very much appreciated. We will certainly be checking areas via the internet. I had a call from an estate agent yesterday near Puerto Banaus and she wants to take us around a few properties, mostly urbanizations which we aren't really considering but we will have a look as we are very open to whatever is on offer. 

I've been out all day so just a quick reply.

Cheers

Roy 

AllHeart, I use to frequent an American running site and when I use to tell them about running with my Woody, they use to find it funny, one of them told me what it meant in the states, I found it funny too.:embarassed:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Roy C said:


> AllHeart, I use to frequent an American running site and when I use to tell them about running with my Woody, they use to find it funny, one of them told me what it meant in the states, I found it funny too.:embarassed:


OMG that's hilarious!  It means the same in Canada. That's why I asked if that's Woody in your avatar, not if that's your Woody in your avatar.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Just a couple of points to add to the very informative posts above ..........

1. Rent before you buy - you might know areas in UK where youmight buy but you need to experience the Spanish way of life - village or town - quiet or tourist - access to beach - driving ... do you really want to drive all the time ... so good transport links.

2. We spent a long time researching up and down the coast and inland and kept coming back to Nerja in Malaga province - and finally have settled in Frigiliana - fantastic countryside - beautiful village .. easy access to Nerja Town by bus - one Euro - half price of you are over 65 .... healthcare in village or in Nerja .. access from Nerja by bus to Malaga (60 km) and surrounding areas - from where you can get almost anywhere ... so we are renting for a year and see where it takes us .. but can see us staying here permanently 

This is our view and happy to answer questions about our area ...... which is also a stone's throw from the National Park ... great for walking !


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

A little update, we did a week in Puerto Banus weather was a bit of a let down however we checked out a few areas and even looked at a house in Alhaurin. Alhaurin was ok but I don't think it will be where we end up, Eatepona, I love Estepona which may be a possibility, chatted to and registered with an estate agent. We then went to Cadiz, loved the beaches but the fact there was a lot of rain while we were there didn't help, also did a bit of research, Chiclana and the surrounding areas seem to have loads of illegal builds, so we won't be taking a chance. Next , Ronda, what a place, nice vibe, very Totnes type of place, low crime, friendly people and great property prices just not too sure of living so far inland. However it is currently top of the list. 
We are now in the La Vinuela hotel and very nice too, dined on the terrace last night overlooking the lake. Seeing two properties in Periana today and then head down to Torrox for a couple of days, I do love this area.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> A little update, we did a week in Puerto Banus weather was a bit of a let down however we checked out a few areas and even looked at a house in Alhaurin. Alhaurin was ok but I don't think it will be where we end up, Eatepona, I love Estepona which may be a possibility, chatted to and registered with an estate agent. We then went to Cadiz, loved the beaches but the fact there was a lot of rain while we were there didn't help, also did a bit of research, Chiclana and the surrounding areas seem to have loads of illegal builds, so we won't be taking a chance. Next , Ronda, what a place, nice vibe, very Totnes type of place, low crime, friendly people and great property prices just not too sure of living so far inland. However it is currently top of the list.
> We are now in the La Vinuela hotel and very nice too, dined on the terrace last night overlooking the lake. Seeing two properties in Periana today and then head down to Torrox for a couple of days, I do love this area.


Sounds like a good way to spend your holiday. I can understand that you didn't want to spend your time off in the pouring rain, but at least you get an idea of what can happen and I don't think it's been cold, has it? The weather has been pretty atypical for the last 3 weeks and it's rained a lot more than usual in the Madrid area. Then again, what's normal weather nowadays?
I don't know Ronda well, but doesn't it get really hot down there? And being inland, I don't know whether I'd fancy it. It's a pain in the neck having your activities ruled by the heat. If it's cold you can wrap up, but if it's hot you're better inside and a lot of the time you might be completely flaked out inside...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know Ronda well, but doesn't it get really hot down there? And being inland, I don't know whether I'd fancy it. It's a pain in the neck having your activities ruled by the heat. If it's cold you can wrap up, but if it's hot you're better inside and a lot of the time you might be completely flaked out inside...


I love Ronda, as a place to visit, but wouldn't want to live there either. It's too hot in summer and too cold in winter, but above all it always seems to me to be a long way from anywhere else and therefore feels a bit "cut off". I suppose I am especially aware of that because I don't drive, but even if you do it's a long journey down to the coast or to any other places of any size, or to get to an airport.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Just looked at a beautiful house in Los Mayoras 150 years old, totally revamped by the current owners who need to get back to the UK for health reasons. Cracking views over the lake, twenty minutes from Velez so top of my list not sure about Mrs C and of course it will be a totally joint decision. Then went into Velez for a tapa and a cold drink just in the square with a paper kiosk , nice sq and tapa. 

We had a look at the estate agents in Velez and Torre Del Mar much bigger selection than Kyero, now staying at a nice small hotel in Torrox. The hunt continues.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Roy have a look at Frigiliana


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Roy C said:


> Next , Ronda, what a place, nice vibe, very Totnes type of place


Candles & Cannabis !


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Back in the day ?

Going for a second viewing on a house in Torrox tomorrow.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Roy Torrox Costa or Torrox Pueblo?. I loved the latter


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat been to Frigiliani and like quite a bit however there was loads of expats of which I intend to be one but I want to be in the minority.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pueblo Rabbitcat. An amazing refurbed townhouse with cracking sea views in a nice area.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes we loved there too. Had a nice beer in village square and wander around the well kept streets.


----------

